# Schwinn Autocycle



## 41rollfast (May 10, 2014)

http://modesto.craigslist.org/bik/4463792645.html


Are these bikes reply with this much? 
This one looks in awesome condition. Rare double blue paint and pogo seat.


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 10, 2014)

41rollfast said:


> http://modesto.craigslist.org/bik/4463792645.html
> 
> 
> Are these bikes reply with this much?
> This one looks in awesome condition. Rare double blue paint and pogo seat.




That would be a pretty rare AC color if it's truly original. I don't see a crossbar speedo buttons shorty or 40 levers. I'm just getting small pics. I don't think it's a 15k bike but 10 to 12 if complete


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## prewarkid (May 10, 2014)

*AC*

That's an awesome bike if it is original. Unfortunately it's advertised at 200% its actual value.


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 11, 2014)

I agree I would say around 10k that guy is way overpriced. I have never seen one sell for 20k he is just bs-ing the buyers


----------



## Xcelsior (May 11, 2014)

*BS'er*

I asked him to post pics of the speedo crossbar and a fender bomb ornament if available and noted that his asking price was a little on the high side(compared to actual sales of comparable models) this was their reply....
"Well I've already been offered 13 on it so I think I'm in the ballpark yes I'm getting pictures of the speedo and of the fender bomb"


----------



## Djshakes (May 11, 2014)

I talked to him yesterday. My brother lives an hour away. Wouldn't mind adding something like that to my collection.


----------



## cyclingday (May 11, 2014)

Yeah, the price is high, and it appears to be missing some stuff, but when was the last time you saw a fresh uncirculated two tone blue hanging tank cantilever Autocycle?
 I'm sure the lines of communication are smoking with this guy.
 Somebody's going to step up on this one. You can't afford not too. That is one amazing, never before seen in that color model.
 Pretty exciting find for sure!


----------



## Djshakes (May 11, 2014)

The only bummer is the top tube looks faded and the pins look like they are all gone.


----------



## frankster41 (May 11, 2014)

For 15 Large don't you think a guy would drag it out of the junk, remove coat hanger from handlebars and prepare it for sale?


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 11, 2014)

unfortunately there are people in this world that care more about money than an amazing piece of history. For one that bike should never have been left to sit in that condition it should have been kept clean and placed in the center of someones house


----------



## Curtis68 (May 15, 2014)

*???*

Anyone know what happened to the bike?  I noticed the ad has been removed from CL.


----------



## cyclingday (May 15, 2014)

The rumor has it, that the bike sold for $8,000 and is going to be restored.
 I guess the guy decided to hold an on site auction this morning with some phone bids in hand, and a whoever shows up with the most cash gets it type of deal.
 A couple of savvy local guys showed up and duked it out, and the car guy with a full resto in mind is the one that got it.
 So, it looks like it will be a bike that had its coolest feature stripped away. The fact that it was a two tone blue original condition hanging tank cantilever Autocycle.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 15, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> The rumor has it, that the bike sold for $8,000 and is going to be restored.
> I guess the guy decided to hold an on site auction this morning with some phone bids in hand, and a whoever shows up with the most cash gets it type of deal.
> A couple of savvy local guys showed up and duked it out, and the car guy with a full resto in mind is the one that got it.
> So, it looks like it will be a bike that had its coolest feature stripped away. The fact that it was a two tone blue original condition hanging tank cantilever Autocycle.




Yeah I just heard the story...kinda funny how it ended... lol... I'd leave it as is and ride ride ride... hopefully if it does get restored it will be painted the same colors and be done by a professional bicycle restorer... personally I love it the way it is....

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 15, 2014)

I heard another story might be a tall tale. Bike is coming to So. Cal and is already for re-sale.


----------



## cyclingday (May 15, 2014)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I heard another story might be a tall tale. Bike is coming to So. Cal and is already for re-sale.




 If that's true, I'd like to have a shot at picking it up.
 My hope, was for a paint parts deal, because I have everything else it needs to complete it. That way the buyer could keep or flip the money parts that it already had. Sort of a win win, for everybody involved. Including the bike.

 I kind of think that its gone, and probably not to be seen in its original condition ever again.

 I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 18, 2015)

So what happened with this?


----------



## 41rollfast (Mar 18, 2015)

That's a good question. I'd like to see a better pic of the bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 18, 2015)

I believe one of the participants of this thread ended up with the bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 11, 2016)

So is this thing put back together yet?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 11, 2016)

Hope it didn't get restored 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 11, 2016)

can anyone post of pic of this phantom bicycle....its driving me nuts


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 11, 2016)

Your a little late to the party!!


----------

